
CNN.com quietly turned on TLS/HTTPS over the weekend - 0x7f800000
I just noticed this. HTTP 301s to HTTPS. I say &quot;quietly&quot; because I can&#x27;t find any official announcement.
======
tastyham
Shit, they were my go-to page for signing into hotel WiFi. Where can I go to
now?

~~~
dajohnson89
sorry for the stupid question, but how is https a bad thing? and what does
this have to do with hotel WiFi?

~~~
enzanki_ars
Most hotel wifi networks require opening a browser to connect. Once you open
it, the first page you go to is redirected. Because a lot of sites default to
HTTPS, that redirect is detected as a MITM by the browser, and prevents you
from moving on. [http://neverssl.com/](http://neverssl.com/) is an easy way to
get to the portal without an issue.

As noted on NeverSSL:

> [...] it [...] means that if you're relying on poorly-behaved wifi networks,
> it can be hard to get online. Secure browsers and websites using https make
> it impossible for those wifi networks to send you to a login or payment
> page. Basically, those networks can't tap into your connection just like
> attackers can't. Modern browsers are so good that they can remember when a
> website supports encryption and even if you type in the website name,
> they'll use https.

------
hitsurume
Is this a big deal? Pretty sure they did this because of SEO reasons

~~~
HendrikR
Safari just joined the party in displaying a warning if the connection is not
using TLS/HTTPS just like other browsers do.

------
Nouser76
CNN.com used to be my go to website for logging into splash pages that were
blocked on HTTPS websites. Now I have to find a new one!

~~~
gabrielwong
I've been using neverssl.com

------
bhartzer
They didn't move everything to HTTPs. There are still subdomains that are
still HTTP, such as collection., money., go.cnn.com

------
adam-ff
Searching for an announcement, I found an ironic result:

[http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/08/technology/google-chrome-
fla...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/08/technology/google-chrome-flag-non-
secure-sites/index.html)

And, despite money.cnn.com being one of the Subject Alt Names on their
certificate (as well as plenty of app, api and some staging domain names),
that domain in particular rejects connections to port 443.

Maybe their transition is incomplete and they're not ready to announce yet?

------
coolso
I wonder if they'll ever turn comments back on, too?

~~~
overcast
The internet, especially news, is a better place without it.

~~~
kardos
Says a guy commenting on the internet?

------
super_trooper
I was seeing this a couple weeks ago

~~~
scrollaway
I've been seeing it for six months almost. Maybe https-everywhere was doing
this but I also used to use CNN as a hotel WiFi sign-in gate so I noticed it
back then.

Funny how many people independently ended up in that same situation. How did
y'all start?

------
stevew20
Strange, given the numerous anti-cryptography articles they've published...

